# great white peptides melanotan 2



## eres2007 (Feb 18, 2015)

I've been ordering melanotan 2 from great white peptides. Order usually takes about three days and it's been great quality.


----------



## WorldWeary (Mar 10, 2015)

How has the M2 worked for you?


----------

